# Powered sub question



## kai-wun (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey,

(sorry about the newbie question!)

I'm putting together a 2.1 setup for my HDTV/PS3. I've got a pair of bookshelf speakers (birthday gift several years ago), and an Audiosource AMP100 amp to power them. 

I was looking at something like this: 

Parts-Express.comayton SUB-80 8" HT Series 80 Watt Powered Subwoofer | Dayton SUB-80 subwoofer sub powered sub SUB-80 home theater 5.1 7.1 surround bass LFE Theaters110308 gifts1117 cyber121 WinningSubwoofers

to fill in the lows. 

Looking at the back, it appears to have high *and* low in/out. Does this mean the built-in amp can power speakers on its own?

What's the best way to hook this up?

PS3 -> HDTV via HDMI
HDTV -> Powered Sub via low level RCA
Powered Sub -> Audiosource AMP100 via low level RCA out
Audiosource -> Bookshelf speakers

Or can this powered sub have enough juice to power the bookshelves without requiring an amp?

Would this be a better deal?

Parts-Express.com:AudioSource PSW110 10" 125 Watt Front Firing Subwoofer | AudioSource PSW110 Subwoofer PSW110 subwoofer 125 watt subwoofer 125 watt active subwoofer 10" subwoofer 10" 125 watt subwoofer audiosource subwoofer bass reflex subwoofer po

Thanks!


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

the sub amp will not power your front speakers.

U will need to use the high level inputs, as your stereo amp does not have sub-out

So, speaker wires (L+L-R+R-) goes to high level input of sub, then speaker wires goes from high level output of sub to L and R front speakers.

Both subs should do you well, depending on how big your room is, and how loud u want ti to be, etc. Obviously the bigger the louder! unless your room is too small for it!


----------



## kai-wun (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks.

The only two sources are PS3 (for blu-ray and streaming media from computer) and ATSC tuner (built into my TV).

The TV has one set of audio outputs.

The AMP100 has two inputs, and one output. 

I'm guessing the DAC in the PS3 is slightly better than the DAC on the TV, so I'd rather use the composite audio cables from the PS3.

I'm thinking PS3 composite RCA to AMP100, and TV's Stereo-Out (for ATSC tuner) to AMP100. Then AMP100 -> Powered Sub. Will this work?

Here's what I found in the AMP100's user manual:



> *Line Input 1* is used to connect a local source such as a CD Player, Computer Sound Card, Television Audio Output or other line level source. Line Input 1 has *Priority* over Line Input 2 and will override Line Input 2 whenever a signal is present at the inputs marked Line 1.
> 
> *Line Input 2* is used to connect a signal such as a whole house audio signal as long as it is at line input levels, not speaker level. This can be any source the user wants to have as a primary source.
> 
> *Line Output 2* is a pass through output of signal at Line Input 2. Although Line 2 may be overriden by Line 1, its signal is always present at Line Output 2 to be passed on to another zone or location as a line level signal.


I'm a bit confused now, but the instructions. Does this mean Line Output 2 is always Line Input 2, even if Line Input 2 is overriden by Line Input 1?

So if I have the PS3 hooked up to Line Input 1, and the TV's composite out hooked up to Line Input 2, the sub (Line Output 2) will only play the TV's signal? Even if I'm running the PS3? 

I suppose a way to bypass this is to send the audio signal over HDMI to the TV, and let the TV decode it? Then I will just hook up the TV's composite out to the Line Input 2 of the AMP100, and forget about Line Input 1.


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

why not keep things simple and not use "line out 2" fro amp to sub? Simply use speaker cables to connect the amp's speaker out puts to the sub's high level input, then speaker cables from the sub's high level output to speakers?


----------

